# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Giao Diện|Thiết kế... >  tao theme cho folder

## viettopcare10

một lần em nhìn thấy anh em lam cai background ngoai 1 folder nhưng từ đo khoảng 3 năm rồi mà không biết làm. vậy nên ai co thể chi giúp em lam cái thủ thuật đo không. em xin cảm ơn nếu co được thêm id của anh hay chi thì tốt để em dễ hỏi hơn

----------


## b5fixel

trên forum đã thảo luận nhiều về cái này rồi, bạn xem lại nhé: http://www.diendantinhoc.vn/showthread.php?t=9717

----------


## fidd

viết bài thì phải có dấu chứ bạn với lại đừng có kéo dài những chữ dư thừa như "gggggggggggggg". sao admin không nhắc nhở để member rút kinh nghiệm nhỉ ? với lại cảm ơn bằng lời nói thì chẳng ý nghĩa gì, bạn phải nhấn nút "cảm ơn" phái dưới thì mới có ý nghĩa.

----------


## thaymatkinhiphone6s

mod với admin cũng bận việc mà. thông cảm tí chứ.

----------


## phuonganh2012

*tô màu và thay thế icon cho folder

**chắc hẳn chúng ta ai cũng nhàm chán với những folder mặc định của windows phải không , và lòng luôn mong muốn tìm cho mình một cá tính riêng - nơi mà bao điều tâm huyết , yêu thích chứa trong nó* 

*xuất phát từ nhu cầu đòi hỏi đó tuanthiem đã mày mò , tìm tòi trên thế giới mạng ,và rồi cũng tìm được một số soft ưng ý nay chia sẻ cùng anh em !*
​*
xem qua folder của tuanthiem đã nhé !

hình này đã được thu nhỏ. click vào thanh này để phóng to. kích thước nguyên khổ hình này là 783x545

*<div style="text-align: left">*các huynh đệ có thấy màu sắc và biểu tượng khác nhau phải không ? còn đây là thư viện folder mẫu này* 
​*



**bắt tay vào việc nhé !* _sau khi tiến hành cài đặt phần mềm các huynh đệ sẽ thấy phần mềm đã chạy ngầm bên trong chương trình windows .muốn đổi màu cho folder nào các huynh đệ chỉ cần thao tác một việc hết sức đơn giản là . kích chuột phải vào folder đó một hộp thoại mở ra các huynh đệ chọn folder hight... rồi di chuyển đến màu ưng ý > nhấp chọn [ nhìn hình ]

 

màu đã thay đổi ! đã xong rất đơn giản phải không nào ?
có rất nhiều soft nhưng tuanthiem chỉ xin giới thiệu soft đơn giản nhất .

_ code:
http://www.mediafire.com/?hgj0rkoec8u 
_
_​*
*​</div>

----------


## hyundaivt

*xin cam on anh (chi) da giup edddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd*

--------deleted!--------
------------------------

----------

